# Khs?



## Etan125 (May 24, 2012)

I tried searching the interwebs for more reviews on this brand. My LBS was referring me to their flite 900 models which is a full CF frame and ultegra major components. Has anyone had any experience with this brand?


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

If you have local bike shop support, you will be fine. KHS has a good mountain bike following. Good bike for the money. See link for review on one of their other road bikes: 

KHS Flite 500 Review - BikeRadar


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been on my current carbon KHS for about 3-4 years now I think, no issues at all other than damaging the fork by accident. I love the frame and cannot think of any reason to change it. Mine is a 2006 Flite 750 with Alpha Q fork.


----------

